# test day tomorrow - 9dp5dt - no pregnancy sypmtoms



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

my wife is going to do a HPT tomorrow, that'll be 9dp5dt. Shes very negative about it as she says that she  does not feel like anything is going on inside.

Would you have any symptoms at this stage? anyone here who felt the same?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i lay down for my 20 week scan STILL convinced there was nothing going on....

it's really impossible to tell... 

good luck for testing


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Ha ha let me put your mind at rest.  Iv got a one year old daughter conceived through icsi pgd, so found out i was pregnant early on when the clinic tell you to test.  When she was 7 months old my husband told me i was grumpy so i did a pregnancy test, only to find out i was pregnant and at the scan 2 days later i was told i was 12.3 days pregnant.  I had no idea and i mean no idea, even though i had already had a pregnancy and even though i was already 12 weeks gone.  What im saying is that, having no symptoms means nothing really, esp if youv had treatment any symptoms you may have could easily be mixed up and confused with all the medication that was taken.


The only way of telling is by doing a test, good luck. xx


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

shes going crazy today! i have no idea how sane we will both be in the morning


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I always found the lead up to otd horrendous esp the night before, your nerves are much better once you know.


----------



## Sophielee (Jan 19, 2014)

The only symptoms I had was needing a wee through the night some night 2-3 times. She needs to keep positive. Being negative makes the waiting so much harder x


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

Just dropped in to say BFP!!!


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow congratulations        
I've been following your posts and logged in to see if you got your BFP as in knew you were testing this morn. Enjoy x


----------



## In sha Allah (Nov 15, 2013)

Awwww contracts  

I'm 7dp 5dp and my symptomns have stopped and I did pregnancy test today at 4.30 am clear blue it was bfn 
So devastated xxxx


----------



## Candy x (Aug 28, 2011)

Theres still time In sha Allah, everyone's body is different , don't give up hope yet it's way too early x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

In sha Allah


Yer its pretty early to be testing, also i hate to say it but if it is a bfn it often takes a few times.  I got pregnant on my 4th round of treatment.  Often the drs use the first round to learn so much about your body, how you respond to the drugs etc etc.  Try and keep the faith until your otd. Ps what does In sha Allah mean? just curious. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Welly  Wow congratulations xxxxxxxxx


----------



## In sha Allah (Nov 15, 2013)

Candy .... Thanks xx


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Congrats Welly! You and your wife.  

Inshallah means God willing.


----------



## In sha Allah (Nov 15, 2013)

Roygbiv....yes it does how do u know ?


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Thought it was something like that, my bro and his family are muslims so i like to try and know a little. xxx


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

I am Muslim too, al hamdulilah (thank God). 

Good to know coweyes. I am a reverted/converted Muslim. And most of my family know absolutely NOTHING about it.


----------



## In sha Allah (Nov 15, 2013)

Ma sha Allah
That's lovely to hear xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

In Sha Allah - that's really early to be testing. On this link it says 9dp 5dt before HCG is high enough, although our clinic like us to wait 14dp 5dt and retest at 16dp 5dt. I know some clinics wait even longer, every body's body is different and so is every embryo xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288608.0

Xxx

Welly - congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

We've got a full on mix in our family   .  My brother converted when he met his now wife, so him, his wife and 3 children are muslims, my mum and another brother  are christian, i'm kind of an atheist and one of my best friends a jehovah witness.  Needless to say we dont talk much about religion!!


----------



## Jelliebabe (Jan 14, 2011)

Congratumalations Welly!  I've also been following your posts with interest!  Enjoy this time and hope to be joining you soon x


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Just hope all goes well now over the next few weeks.

I'd say 7dpt is too early to tell for sure. Even at 9dpt the positive Line is not very heavy and tbh I think it would have been non existent a few days ago


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone know when we should be contacting our Gp? We have a scan with the ivf clinic in 3 weeks time to confirm number of embryos implanted and health etc but they don't do blood tests for hcg levels


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

contact your gp any time you like. some will not need to be contacted, others will insist on seeing you in order to refer you to midwife. some gps will make you wait til after scan. i just phoned the surgery and told them i wanted to book in with the midwife, they invited me down just to collect forms from the desk, i filled in forms and waited for a call from the midwife. didn't tell gp til i was around 20 weeks i think... i suggest you just phone surgery and ask what to do. if short on midwives in your area it can take a while to get booked in so better sooner than later.


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

What about beta tests? Should we be getting them done somewhere or will that be after our scan with the ivf clinic when I contact Gp?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i don't think most people have blood tests it is only the ' lucky few' whose clinics test everything? you could try asking gp for a blood test but there is no set rule so it's up to them if they oblige and plenty won't... as far as they are concerned there's no medical necessity...


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

I didn't even know about beta HCG tests during my IVF cycles! It's only since I joined this site that I found out they existed. 
My clinic provided a pregnancy test. Twice negative, once positive (3 cycles). And they just took that positive test as a positive. Didn't need quantitative results. 
Hope the time flies until your scan!


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh and coweyes, love a little bit of variety. But yes, I imagine keeping religion from the conversation is e easiest! My grandma is a strict orthodox Christian. And I receive lovely lectures every time I see her. 

Hopefully your result changes in sha Allah. It is early.


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

my wife is more obsessed with HPt's than ever before now, just to 'make sure' she is pregnant!. And her worries have changed from 'will it work' to 'whats this pain im having, is it normal'. Only 8 months to go lol


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

if you've never had a positive test, then you get one, it IS kinda fun to do them just to watch. But you can't get 'more pregnant' by doing more tests, and the thing is, if the hormones are in your system they can take weeks to leave so testing one day and again the next isn't actually telling you anything...even if something goes wrong you won't necessarily be able to tell from a test... all repeat testing does is waste money on tests and make you more upset if something does go wrong since you're then more 'convinced' you were pregnant..'how can fourteen tests all be wrong?' You need to take her mind off it! try putting the money she would spend on tests into a pram fund for a baby... then try and keep her busy. congratulations!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Goldbunny is right.  At the beginning i tested twice a week, Sunday and a Wednesday, until my first scan, i then left it and did not test again.  Im sure the next few weeks are going to be very intense for her and tbh your going to have to be very patient.  Even when the pregnancy is confirmed by scan she will probably feel as if there is always something to worry aobut.  Pregnancy is a difficult thing for most woman, let alone if you have struggled to get there in the first place.


Think my dh is at the end of his patients,  i had icsi pgd and had my daughter who has just turned one and im about to have another baby who was conceived naturally!  Iv pretty much been pregnant for the past 18 months and my moodiness is wearing thin   .  Bless him hes a great husband but think we wouuld both like the old me back   .


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

Today is a week since she had first positive test (9dp5dt). My wife did a clearblue digital today and showed up as 2-3 weeks which I think is right as today is 3 weeks exactly from egg collection. We have a scan in 15 days which hopefully all goes well


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

Well we have just coma back from our 7 week scan. A the last few days my wife has been an emotional wreck, thinking that there could be nothing there. And what do u think they found?



Twins!!!

Both measuring bang on to the day so all looking good so far. We go back for another scan in 3 weeks to make sure they are both still growing correctly


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Congratulations welly, i have been following this thread and im over the moon for tou and your wife.

happy and healthy 9 months

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skyler (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Welly_59, just found this thread while trying to put my mind at rest, am 11dp2dt and have no symptoms, am driving myself crazy!! Anyhoo.. just wanted to say missive congratulations to you and your wife! Twins.. amazing  xxx


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks everyone! ive been pretty positive all along tbh but my wife has been negative about it but thats to be expected i suppose. there seemed to be something going against us at every stage:
-30 follicles but only 5 eggs
-only 2 of them were suitable for transfer
-lack of symptoms except nasuea
-nice bfp at 9dp5dt but faded over the next few days

and after all that its still going good so far! we have a well deserved holiday next week then a 10week scan as soon as we get back.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I have just been browsing through some threads and found this and I can say I will go home tonight with a smile on my face, cos Welly, your story has made me smile.

Me and my hubby are hopefully about to start our IVF journey, we have our planning consultation on Tuesday and reading this has made me determined to try and stay positive, but not to beat myself up either when I do have a wobble.

Thanks for sharing and the very best of luck with your lovely TWINS


----------

